

Why women shy away from CS - Deliah
http://proggrgrl.tumblr.com/post/2898801399/the-typical-male-cs-student-unfit-unhygienic

======
bluekeybox
This is also the reason why I studied molecular biology instead of CS (I'm
male, just not the stereotypical nerdy type), even though I vastly prefer
working with computers as opposed to being in a wet lab, and despite the fact
that I am mathematically inclined.

The problem is that CS/engineering attracts the sort of people who are not
perceived as "cool" by the more mainstream society. There has to be an
organized movement to lift the level of "coolness" in the CS/engineering
departments.

I know it can be done. We should learn from people who are in art/music
schools (I've heard artists refer to themselves as nerds, even though they are
far from being socially awkward). Also we should observe the fact that
"nerddom" is a very American phenomenon (I am from Eastern Europe, and in
technical schools there you see normal people who even do sports and have
varied interests -- not awkward nerds at all) that started in the 1970s-80s or
so, and probably has something to do with suburban upbringing (as well as with
Dungeons and Dragons / medieval fair stuff).

~~~
_0ffh
The troll girl should have studied molecular biology together with the troll
guy; just think of the adorable (and cool!!) little troll babies! :-)

------
chollida1
What is the purpose of submitting this comic?

Is it just to try and insult both men and women at the same time?

------
_0ffh
Why, because of the troll girl?

